# "... just $2 a month and browse GBAtemp AD-FREE!" in the gbatemp patrons page is wrong.



## Stealphie (May 30, 2021)

https://gbatemp.net/members/?type=patrons





This implies you can browse temp ad free for $2 a month, but this, however, false.



You only get ad free temp for $5+ a month, not $2. This is a small mistake, but I still think it should be fixed, thanks.


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2021)

So $2 is not actually ad-free? I could have sworn it was...


----------



## mrgone (May 30, 2021)

i agree on the discrepancy of the patreon and gbatemp webpages: that should not be


----------



## CeeDee (May 30, 2021)

Seems more like a case of awkward phrasing than it is outright false advertising- I think it's trying to say something like...



> You can support us from as low as $2 a month! Supporting us can unlock several perks for you, including ad-free browsing!



I agree it could definitely be altered - but I don't think stinky evil GBAtemp is out to get ya. Maybe. Hopefully.


----------



## Dust2dust (May 30, 2021)

One thing I appreciate about GBAtemp, they don't piss you off if you still get an ad-free experience without being a patron. Respect to that!


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 30, 2021)

Interesting.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 30, 2021)

I believe the Patreon perks list is what's wrong, AFAIK if you're a Patron you get no ads regardless of donation amount.


----------



## leon315 (May 30, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> So $2 is not actually ad-free? I could have sworn it was...


i never paid anything and I have a Ad-free gbatemp, ops, i fucking love mighty *Ublock Origin*!

PAY FOR AD-FREE?! *NEVER!*


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2021)

leon315 said:


> i never paid anything and I have a Ad-free gbatemp, ops, i fucking love mighty *Ublock Origin*!
> 
> PAY FOR AD-FREE?! *NEVER!*


Truly worth it on mobile lol
(Yes I know there are options but it's too much fucking around compared to using a PC browser  )


----------



## Chary (May 30, 2021)

Yeah, agree on the just seems like awkward phrasing. Could do with a rewrite to make it sound more clear though. In fact, I'd like to see what could possibly be done with the patreon in general to make it more worthwhile to sub to.


----------



## Stealphie (May 30, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> Seems more like a case of awkward phrasing than it is outright false advertising- I think it's trying to say something like...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it could definitely be altered - but I don't think stinky evil GBAtemp is out to get ya. Maybe. Hopefully.


Yeah, I don't think it was an attempt at false adveritising.


----------



## Stealphie (May 31, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I believe the Patreon perks list is what's wrong, AFAIK if you're a Patron you get no ads regardless of donation amount.





I'm a $2 patreon and still get ads.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 31, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Truly worth it on mobile lol
> (Yes I know there are options but it's too much fucking around compared to using a PC browser  )


Eh, AdAway is pretty hassle-free, just enable automatic updates and forget it's there. Doesn't work for everything but good enough.


VinsCool said:


> So $2 is not actually ad-free? I could have sworn it was...


I think it used to be, but it was changed.
Maybe they figured they made more than $2 per member from ads so the math didn't work out for keeping $2 patreons as ad free.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 31, 2021)

leon315 said:


> PAY FOR AD-FREE?! *NEVER!*



Me too.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 31, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestion and yes just to confirm ad-free access is limited to the $5 tier.


----------



## leon315 (May 31, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Truly worth it on mobile lol
> (Yes I know there are options but it's too much fucking around compared to using a PC browser  )


YOU CAN ALSO INSTALL Ublock origin *mobile version on Firefox.*


----------



## linuxares (May 31, 2021)

leon315 said:


> YOU CAN ALSO INSTALL Ublock origin *mobile version on Firefox.*


Blokada 5, nuff said.


----------



## leon315 (May 31, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Blokada 5, nuff said.


does it also block Twitch's ads?


----------



## linuxares (May 31, 2021)

leon315 said:


> does it also block Twitch's ads?


It blocks a lot. That's all I know.
For Youtube you just use Youtube Vacand


----------



## leon315 (May 31, 2021)

linuxares said:


> It blocks a lot. That's all I know.
> For Youtube you just use Youtube Vacand


uBLOCK only available for pc browsers, perfect to block youtube ads but unable to block Twitch ones, guess the dev took bribe from Besos lol.
Never tried Blokada tho.


----------



## Stealphie (May 30, 2021)

https://gbatemp.net/members/?type=patrons





This implies you can browse temp ad free for $2 a month, but this, however, false.



You only get ad free temp for $5+ a month, not $2. This is a small mistake, but I still think it should be fixed, thanks.


----------



## linuxares (May 31, 2021)

leon315 said:


> uBLOCK only available for pc browsers, perfect to block youtube ads but unable to block Twitch ones, guess the dev took bribe from Besos lol.
> Never tried Blokada tho.


https://www.reddit.com/r/Twitch/comments/jjepg8/fix_for_ublock_origin_on_twitch_i_updated_the/


----------



## Jayro (May 31, 2021)

leon315 said:


> uBLOCK only available for pc browsers


Not true, I use Kiwi Browser, and it's just Chrome but with extension support. I installed uBlock Origin inside it just like a PC browser, and I get no ads anymore.


----------



## leon315 (May 31, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Not true, I use Kiwi Browser, and it's just Chrome but with extension support. I installed uBlock Origin inside it just like a PC browser, and I get no ads anymore.


i tried both Firefox chrome for PC with Ublock EXTENSION, BUT SOMEHOW i still get Twitch ads...... on YT works fine tho.


----------



## Jayro (May 31, 2021)

leon315 said:


> i tried both Firefox chrome for PC with Ublock EXTENSION, BUT SOMEHOW i still get Twitch ads...... on YT works fine tho.


I'm not a Twitch person, so I have no idea how to handle that. Streaming just isn't my thing.


----------

